# Looking for People



## musika (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey, does anyone on this forum go to, (or used to) CNSMDP???
Wonder if you could give me an insider's overview on what it's _like_ at the place?
You know, good bits, bad bits, stuff you don't know until you've been there for a year, what works what doesn't or what you liked or didn't about it???
Thanks it would be a great help!

*Admin edit: For clarification, "CNSMDP" is the Conservatory of Paris


----------

